# dx code for end of life pacemaker replacement



## rykin7609

Quick question, I have seen the DX code 996.01, 996.04 and V53.31 used for end of life replacement of a pacemaker or defibrillator. What have you used?


----------



## twizzle

rykin7600 said:


> Quick question, I have seen the DX code 996.01, 996.04 and V53.31 used for end of life replacement of a pacemaker or defibrillator. What have you used?


V53.31 for pacer, V53.32 for ICD.
Some insurances don't recognize the codes as primary though, so use the reason the device was originally implanted as secondary Dx. The 996 codes are inappropriate as it isn't a mechanical complication as such.


----------



## theresa.dix@tennova.com

rykin7600 said:


> Quick question, I have seen the DX code 996.01, 996.04 and V53.31 used for end of life replacement of a pacemaker or defibrillator. What have you used?



The correct coding for EOL pacemaker is V53.31 and ICD V53.32

 Wassock is right it is not a complication for the battery to need replacement. So 996.0X codes would not be correct.


----------



## rykin7609

thank you, I was told this a while back and I was overthinking again.


----------

